# Windows on Devices (Intel Galileo)



## LittleBastard (Jul 5, 2014)

Windows nos regala una tarjeta Galileo por su próximo lanzamiento de su SDK para dicha tarjeta. Que supuestame sera en primavera de este año esperemos que pasa con el paso de los días. Dejo algo de información sobre la tarjeta y el enlace para que pidan la suya. 

Galileo es una tarjeta electrónica, basada en un microcontrolador Intel Quark SoC X1000 que bien podría considerarse un sistema Pentium de 32 bits, compactado todo en un chip. Lo mejor es que la arquitectura de este chip es compatible con los shields para Arduino (versión Uno R3), a nivel pin a pin.









Lo interesante para quien se dedica a hacer prototipos en electrónica es que es una tarjeta ideal para entrar a la arquitectura del Atom o los procesadores basados en núcleos de Intel. Algunas de sus características más importantes son:
Procesador Pentium de 400 Mhz con 16 KB de memoria caché
512 KBytes de memoria embebida SRAM
Simple de programar, un solo núcleo, un sólo hilo de ejecución, velocidad constante
Soporte para el modo sleep ACPI
Reloj de tiempo real con una batería opcional de 3V (batería de moneda)
Conector Ethernet 10/100
Botón de rearranque (reboot)
Botón de reset para poner los shields en estados conocidos
8 MB de almacenamiento para poner el bootloader o firmware y el último programa que se quiera ejecutar. De 256 KB a 512 KB para guardar el programa (sketch).





Intel Galileo


----------



## Dano (Jul 8, 2014)

Cada vez que entro a Mouser veo este coso Galileo en la home, "es como alf, volvio en forma de fichas"


----------



## jmth (Jul 21, 2014)

¿Alguien la ha pedido y le ha llegado?


----------

